# Cách trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh bằng rau củ



## matocdo221 (5/9/19)

Khi trẻ bị táo bón sẽ tạo cho bé cảm giác khó chịu, sợ đi đại tiện, tổn thương hậu môn, cha mẹ cần quan sát con và điều trị kịp thời tránh các hậu quả sau này, hôm nay xin mách cha mẹ cách trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh bằng rau củ quả đơn giản mà hiệu quả.

*Một số loại rau củ quả có khả năng trị táo bón*
Mỗi khi bị táo bón nhiều người sẽ liên tưởng đến việc bạn ít ăn rau củ dẫn đến việc đi ngoài gặp khó khăn, một trong các cách trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh phổ biến là cho bé ăn nhiều rau củ quả để hệ tiêu hóa có thể hấp thụ dưỡng chất cho bé đi ngoài được thoải mái hơn, một số loại rau củ như sau có khả năng trị táo bón cho bé:

*Súp lơ:* Bạn có thể bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho con bằng súp lơ bằng cách cho con ăn dặm hằng ngày bằng cách luộc, xào hoặc nấu canh, súp lơ xanh rất tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé đặc biệt là đối với các bé bị táo bón




​

*Mồng tơi:* Rau mồng tơi có tính hàn, trị rôm, sảy, lợi tiểu, giúp nhuận tràng và nổi tiếng về phần chữa táo bón cho bé.




​

*Rau dền:* Canh rau dền là món ăn rất hấp dẫn đối với trẻ em, giúp bé tiêu hóa tốt không chỉ vậy rau dền còn có tác dụng trị táo bón rất hay ngoài ra rau còn có khả năng thanh nhiệt, trị nhiệt lỵ, mụn nhọt và bổ sung dưỡng chất cho cơ thể




​

*Bí đỏ:* Ngoài khả năng cung cấp Vitamin E, B6, folate và Fe cho bé bí đỏ còn là phương thuốc chữa táo bón rất hiệu quả, các mẹ có thể dùng bí đỏ để nấu canh cho bé ăn, đảm bảo dứt liền chứng táo bón.




​

*Khoai lang:* Khoai lang được coi là thực phẩm hàng đầu để đề phòng và chữa bệnh táo bón, khoai lang có thể thay đổi nhiều món khác nhau tránh trường hợp bé nhàm chán không chịu ăn.




​Đây là một số loại rau củ quả có khả năng chữa trị táo bón cho trẻ, các mẹ có thể tham khảo và làm cho bé ăn hỗ trợ cho việc điều trị táo bón cho bé, chúc bé của bạn luôn khỏe mạnh.


----------

